# Tyne and Wear Reptile Association meeting Sunday 17th of April 6pm



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

As promised here is the new thread for April's meeting. 

As agreed at the last meeting we are bringing it forward to the 17th due to Easter Weekend.

This will coincide with a joint open weekend Team Reptiles are holding with Coast to Coast Exotics so will be a chance to see some of mine and Chris' breeding stock including rear fanged venomous snakes, and some stunning Asian rat snakes. 

Following the success of Barry's talk about his herping trip to Thailand, Kev from the Teeside IHS branch is coming up to do a presentation about his trip to the Galapagos Island's. Sure to be a good talk.

As always lots more to be planned and I will keep you updated.

Thanks
Tara Vice Chair TAWRA


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Fashionably late as usual but here are the minuets of the last meeting.

Thanks Sue
let me start by thanking suez for the fantastic stiky foot talk it was interesting and infomative, your gekos and set ups are amazing.
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Tyneside I.H.S invitation.

T.W.R.A were invited to join the Tyneside I.H.S to do some conservation work with the wildlife trust this included work on a newt pond and other consevation tasks.

the vote was put to the club and we got a unanimous NO

Coach trip to Doncaster I.H.S Show

Deposits have started to come in for the show in June any one wishing to attend contact a member of the events committee or pop into the shop and pay your deposit seats are filling up fast so be quick to avoid disappointment.

Trip to cobra sanctuary 

We our trying to arrange a trip to Mark Daintys cobra sanctuary I was hoping for the trip to coincide with the Doncaster show but I think it would be better as a separate trip, as its a three hour drive i thought we could visit some of the reptile shops on the way back i am getting some leaflets sent up so I will drop a few off in the shop for you to have a look at and decided if you fancy it.

Next meeting 

with the next meeting falling on 24 april (Easter Sunday) it was decided to move the meeting to Sunday *17 April *

the topic of the next meet is still undecided check back for more details as they emerge.

that's about it for this month and remember if any body is interested in the cobra sanctuary PM me as I am trying to gauge interest and decided weather car sharing or a minibus would be the best option 

thanks Adam


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Adam


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just a reminder can all members who are interested in the visit to the Cobra Sanctuary give adam aka wrxadz a shout.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks tara there is about 10 people confirmed so far so it looks like it is going to be a minibus I will get some final prices confirmed in the next few days and we can then arrange a date at the next meeting.

any one else interested let me know please.

its about a three hour drive there and the tour of the facility lasts about two hours with a handling demo at the end im thinking about including a few stops on the way at various reptile shops just to break up the drive, would like to here others thoughts on this.

cheers Adam


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

i get travel sickness but take meds that sort me out fine, though i fall asleep lol, so stops to look around would be perfect if ok .... have been thinking have we got everyones emails that they filled in on registration form? maybe worth mass emailing a week or so before the meeting to remind people etc  as forums bit dead  right now , cant wait til next meet


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

apologies for missing the meeting in March (dads birthday) , Sue also sorry i missed your talk on the gecko's , we will both be at this months meeting though , see you all there : victory:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Knight Pinky said:


> i get travel sickness but take meds that sort me out fine, though i fall asleep lol, so stops to look around would be perfect if ok .... have been thinking have we got everyones emails that they filled in on registration form? maybe worth mass emailing a week or so before the meeting to remind people etc  as forums bit dead  right now , cant wait til next meet


that's a good idea in fact I cant believe I haven't thought of that before now, I will start the monthly T.W.R.A reminder email, it will take ages to add all the emails to my forward list, the things i do for you guys.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> that's a good idea in fact I cant believe I haven't thought of that before now, I will start the monthly T.W.R.A reminder email, it will take ages to add all the emails to my forward list, the things i do for you guys.:Na_Na_Na_Na:



aww you love it really Adam


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

I have just sent every one an email from the Tyne and Wear reptile association could all recipients please reply with a blank email so I know whos email I have spelt right and whos needs to be changed.

Thanks Adam


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks to all who have replied made my life a bit easier I will have a list of no reply names and I will hunt you down at the next meeting:no1:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> thanks to all who have replied made my life a bit easier I will have a list of no reply names and I will hunt you down at the next meeting:no1:


Ohh Adam your getting all strict :whistling2:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Bumpity bump

Meeting is this Sunday at 6pm at Team Reptiles, Kev from the Teeside IHS branch is coming up to do a talk and slide show on his trip to the Galapagos Islands.

Also as it is the NERRK weekend there will be some of Team Reptiles breeding stock on display including rear fanged venomous snakes, and Asian Rat Snakes. Lewis will also have Flick the Black and white Tegu and Midget his bosc monitor with him.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> Ohh Adam your getting all strict :whistling2:


I'm getting nervous coming to your meeting for the first time, getting visions of a dom fetish night.......

Never mind, I'll be in the corner doing my Galapagos talk :whistling2:


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

oooh the rep meet gets better everytime!! can i have the whip please?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Knight Pinky said:


> oooh the rep meet gets better everytime!! can i have the whip please?


Now I am worried :roll2:


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Knight Pinky said:


> oooh the rep meet gets better everytime!! can i have the whip please?


can u have the whip? or be whipped? lol coz if its the first one no if its the second yes lol! 

can't wait for sundays meeting - hope to see everyone over the NERK weekend too! plenty of deals to be had and lots of cool stuff coming in for people to see!

lol don't worry v-max you'll be very welcome at our meet!


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

il take either way hehe, can you get me a chair out the cupoard as im gonna come both days


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Ahem..... Oh dear...... I've lowered the tone already....... Oops!


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

really looking forward to this weekend shal see you all there


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

i'm looking forward to breaking out some of my collection, especially my xenopeltis unicolor which for some odd reason everyone refers to as my pet box of soil. i can't figure out why though lol


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

candoia aspera said:


> i'm looking forward to breaking out some of my collection, especially my xenopeltis unicolor which for some odd reason everyone refers to as my pet box of soil. i can't figure out why though lol


Thanks Chris for bringing some order back to the thread. 

And as usual I'll show some interest in your choice of animals. Its the rest of em thats strange - we need a new campaign "reptile keepers unite in keeping real reptiles!" :devil:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

v-max said:


> Thanks Chris for bringing some order back to the thread.
> 
> And as usual I'll show some interest in your choice of animals. Its the rest of em thats strange - we need a new campaign "reptile keepers unite in keeping real reptiles!" :devil:


awwww you mean you don't want me to do an indepth talk on snake morph genetics you purist you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> awwww you mean you don't want me to do an indepth talk on snake morph genetics you purist you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yawn........

Ooops, nodded off at the thought.........

:devil:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Just over 24 hours to go : victory:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

candoia aspera said:


> i'm looking forward to breaking out some of my collection, especially my xenopeltis unicolor which for some odd reason everyone refers to as my pet box of soil. i can't figure out why though lol


what sex is yours i have male box of soil het albino with added miracle grow if your interested:Na_Na_Na_Na:

seriously though hope the rear fanged gang are making an appearance.

see you all tomorrow


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> what sex is yours i have male box of soil het albino with added miracle grow if your interested:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> seriously though hope the rear fanged gang are making an appearance.
> 
> see you all tomorrow


There are Adam, going to have some new members of the club to play with too tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just to remind everyone that I'm the guest speaker tomorrow evening, I will be doing my talk on my trip to Galapagos and Ecuador. It's a fully illustrated talk about all the wildlife and habitats found in both areas. Its mainly featuring reptiles, amphibians and inverts but also includes mammals, birds, marine life and flora. 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

v-max said:


> Just to remind everyone that I'm the guest speaker tomorrow evening, I will be doing my talk on my trip to Galapagos and Ecuador. It's a fully illustrated talk about all the wildlife and habitats found in both areas. Its mainly featuring reptiles, amphibians and inverts but also includes mammals, birds, marine life and flora.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.



Really looking forward to it Kevin, see you tomorrow.


----------



## kris&katie (Dec 15, 2009)

really looking forward to tomorrow will be great not long to go at all role on tomorrow


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

kris&katie said:


> really looking forward to tomorrow will be great not long to go at all role on tomorrow


 
to right its going to be a class day at the open day and a class night at the club i can't wait


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

to nights the night i carnt wait :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Im at work today so will miss the open day:bash: but ill be there tonight ready and waiting to cock up the minuets:2thumb:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

We'll be there and Adam Steve got an email but I didn't  favouritism :whip: hmmmmph


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

wrxadz said:


> Im at work today so will miss the open day:bash: but ill be there tonight ready and waiting to cock up the minuets:2thumb:


You dancing tonight for us then? :lol2:

SCARY


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

michellew said:


> You dancing tonight for us then? :lol2:
> 
> SCARY


stop ribbing my spelling you, i would plead dyslexia but im not sure if im spelling it right. its a good job im not precious.

you should have voted in a club secretary that could spell when you had the chance.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

:whistling2: you know we love you really :flrt: cant wait to see your minuet though :lol2:


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

awesome meeting tonight thanks for letting us come, was nice to meet everyone


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

*another great meeting*

Thanks guys & special thanks to Kev for a brill talk - lovely to see all the new faces too.
Roll on 29th May 6pm :2thumb:


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

must say good bunch of knowledgeable people very friendly and welcoming, brilliant talk by kev on the galapagos, a great variety of species, stunning blood python and an even better spider cabinet.... i dont know how my wallet didnt come out my pocket :whistling2: 

will see you guys at the next meeting


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

had great night tonight and jack loved it as well, great talk Kevin i thought your passion for conservation really came across, i remember watching the attenborough piece on lonesome George glad he got a mention.

Sad news about Adel standing down as chair i hope she will still pop in to see us from time to time. you will be missed 

Thanks to all the candidates who volunteered :whistling2: but as my first act as chair i command you all give me your royals, its for the good of the club honest:2thumb: seriously though i know i have big shoes to fill and although it was a bit impromptu ill do my very best, but hey at least you now get club secretary's that can spell and punctuate bonus.

great to see so many new faces:welcome:, i promise i will chat to you all and introduce my self properly at the next meet.

Minutes will be up in the next few days.

cheers Adam


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I thoroughly enjoyed the evening, and Im pleased you all enjoyed the talk. Great to put faces to names, all in all a great bunch of keepers - lots of enthusiasm - great to see!

Thanks again for making me so welcome.


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

just want to say a big thank you for the invite lastnight was a fab night cant wait for the next 1 :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

bridgey88 said:


> awesome meeting tonight thanks for letting us come, was nice to meet everyone


Nice to meet you too, hope to see you soon






slithering pets said:


> must say good bunch of knowledgeable people very friendly and welcoming, brilliant talk by kev on the galapagos, a great variety of species, stunning blood python and an even better spider cabinet.... i dont know how my wallet didnt come out my pocket :whistling2:
> 
> will see you guys at the next meeting


Nice to meet you too Ray, don't worry the spider cabinet is always nicely stocked I am sure some of you money will make it in my till next time your down:Na_Na_Na_Na:



wrxadz said:


> had great night tonight and jack loved it as well, great talk Kevin i thought your passion for conservation really came across, i remember watching the attenborough piece on lonesome George glad he got a mention.
> 
> Sad news about Adel standing down as chair i hope she will still pop in to see us from time to time. you will be missed
> 
> ...


Thanks for stepping up Adam, I know we will make a great team.



v-max said:


> Thanks everyone! I thoroughly enjoyed the evening, and Im pleased you all enjoyed the talk. Great to put faces to names, all in all a great bunch of keepers - lots of enthusiasm - great to see!
> 
> Thanks again for making me so welcome.


Thanks so much for coming up to do your talk Kev, some great ideas about future meetings and events involving both TAWRA and Teeside IHS Branch



lewisdark86 said:


> just want to say a big thank you for the invite lastnight was a fab night cant wait for the next 1 :2thumb:


Thanks for coming lewis, see you at the next meeting if not before


----------



## Knight Pinky (Oct 4, 2010)

Thankyou for the great talk kavin . So nice to see new faces too and such a fun packed day. Can't believe how much a baby bosc can poop!! 

See you all next month


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

v-max said:


> Thanks everyone! I thoroughly enjoyed the evening, and Im pleased you all enjoyed the talk. Great to put faces to names, all in all a great bunch of keepers - lots of enthusiasm - great to see!
> 
> Thanks again for making me so welcome.


was a great talk very interesting in all we had a great night.Thank you Kev.
was also great to see old friends at the meet :2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Would also like to say I really enjoyed the talk and the new layout of the shop looks really good! 

See you all again next meet!!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Nicki_ said:


> Would also like to say I really enjoyed the talk and the new layout of the shop looks really good!
> 
> See you all again next meet!!!


Thanks Nicki, we are having a bit of a break from the refit while our viv builder gets up to date with all the custom viv orders the new vivs have got them lol, then we will be starting again so still plenty of improvements to come.

Thanks Tara


----------

